# 200 Graduated Dials



## msilhunter1 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would like to know if anybody sells them here. I have a 9a south bend lathe and I'm try to up grade it. Thanks Craig


----------



## Ski (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you try Latheman2?


----------



## msilhunter1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ski said:


> Did you try Latheman2?


no I haven't how do I get a hold of him


----------



## roadie33 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ironman ( Ray ) makes them.
He is a member on here.


----------

